

My beta design - www.craftepee.com - techenvent
http://techenvent.blogspot.in/2012/04/my-beta-design-wwwcraftepeecom.html

======
GoofyGewber
Looks pretty good. Theres only two things that I personally don't like. The
text under the CraftEppe logo is kind of hard to read, both on the top and
bottom logo. And, the oval that appears when hovering on the navigation looks
weird to me.

